

That Sly MINIX – BSD Now 74 - jeremyh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvZKZ4yXbKE

======
jeremyh
Allan Jude of BSDNow interviews Andrew Tanenbaum about the history and current
state of MINIX. The interview begins at 21:15.

